# 1911 - 1917 Simanco sewing machine.



## johanneskees (Jun 11, 2014)

Iam currently busy converting the mentioned Simanco industrial sewing machine to cnc so my wife can use it in her sewing hobby. However I need to find a manual or illustrated parts list to assist me in finding/ making a couple of missing spares. 
I have tried on the internet, but because there is no model number on the machine, I had no luck.


----------



## BronxFigs (Jun 11, 2014)

Just an idea.....

Years ago when I was a teen, I used to work in the "Garment District" located in New York City.  This area is filled with shops that repair sewing machines and any other imaginable machine that can be used in the making of clothes, garments, and accessories.  I just Googled "Industrial Sewing Machine Repairs NYC" and got listings for a number of repair shops.  Maybe calling some of these shops will get you the parts that you need for your heavy-duty machines?

Good luck.
Frank


----------



## quickcut (Jun 12, 2014)

Your machine looks like a singer 111w. Simanco is short for singer sewing machine company. I googled 111w and their was a scanned copy of the manual. parts used to be available from 'superior sewing machine company' . I have no connection with them. Hope this helps.


----------



## johanneskees (Jun 12, 2014)

Thank you friends. universal.com has got copies of hundreds of different Singer machines. Both your suggestions caught them on Google.


----------

